# warning for Marty and Tanya



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 19, 2007)

*Ok, so its not a blizzard, at least its white, and headed your way. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*



*Thank God for SNOW. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

That sure is pretty!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 20, 2007)

Makes me glad I'm in East LA(Eastern Lower Alabama) but it is pretty


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 20, 2007)

We're execting snow flurries maybe tonight or Saturday. I am not ready for winter yet! Errrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 20, 2007)

If thats your home I am moving to Montana!!  That is beautiful!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 20, 2007)

*  Its home Lisa. Your more than welcome here. In fact, I like ya so much, I'll even let you bring Doug! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 haha*


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 20, 2007)

your a good man Terry  :):):)  Your home is absolutely beautiful!!  I am gonna visit one day!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 20, 2007)

BigArm's smokin
Thanks for the heads up, how I am hearing it the snow should arrive over night. 2 weeks late as far as I am concerned, could have use some for deer hunting opener. As brown dots are easier to see with a white background, tracking a wounded one is easier and you can tell if an area has been walked by other hunters. Oh well, I prefer smoking in the snow !!!


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 20, 2007)

Colorado has some beautiful places but you have to 4WD to get to the really pretty ones like you see on a calendar or something like that.  And we never really get any snow here in the Springs.  Last year was a small exception for a couple of weeks in late Dec and early Jan.  Most I have seen in 7 years.  Your place looks like somewhere you just wanna bundle up and be by a fire or out on a horse on a trail.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Nov 20, 2007)

Terry,

Thanks for the warning! The mower is packed away and the snow blower is backed up.... bring on the snow!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just hope it isn't snowing, blowing, and 30 below on Friday. I am a HUGE day after thanksgiving nut that stands in line for hours outside waiting for the stores to open. Marty thinks I am crazy too but doesn't mine the great deals I bring home. 

Tanya


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Terry, you're killing me man... you know how much I love Montana, especially up in you area. Well at least I have fond memories. Thanks for the pics my friend.


----------

